# First shark ever!!



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been on this forum for the past three weeks getting knowledge for my trip to the Sandestin beach resort. I have caught plenty of ladyfish and blues from the surf there in the past, but always wanted a shark. I got one this time July 3rd at 6:15 am during high tide and here is what I used/did to catch this fighter. Maybe this will help those like myself that need the specifics:

850SSM Penn Spinning Reel spooled with 50lb. P Line braid

10ft two piece Cabelas Salt Striker rod 15-40 lb line weight; 2-8oz lure weight

3ft Malin 108lb. wire leader with 7/0 Gamakatsu circle hook with 3 oz pyramid sinker

Frozen lady fish caught from the day before slightly thawed. I used the head

Waded out 30 yards and casted out 30 yards; I set the drag loose, let it take the bait, then tightened and started reeling

30 minute fightthen I grabbed it by the tail, pulled it up to the beach, took the picture, than got the circle hook out of the corner of its mouth and let it go.

Awesome


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job buddy. Now go out there and catch that suckers momma!


----------



## Band-Aid (Jul 7, 2008)

Konz, I remember you being concerned about what they were going to do with that big ass Mako caught between Destin and Navarre last year. Did you swallow the thing whole?


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats :clap


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I will need a kayak next year to catch that sucker's momma!! I am already thinking about next year, since a kayak would requireadifferent reel, a different rod, more line, and a hella lot more leader. That in turn leads to more $$. I will see what next year brings and hope to be yaking out the bait next time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's how it starts. Before you know it you'll be moving down here just to fish.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That's what scares me. I'm that type of person. :letsdrink


----------



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, be careful - I'm at step 2. I got the yak and now I'm trying to transfer jobs to the panhandle!!! :doh


----------

